# Waltzer and Carousel - 2xyoung female rabbits - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Waltzer and Carousel have come back into rescue and are looking for a home together. The rest of the group has been rehomed and these two need a home as a pair. Here is their story;

These seven rabbits are very lucky to be alive! We had a call on the 16th Jan from a member of the public who told us there were a few rabbits sitting at the entrance of a local theme park. Although she asked the theme park to help, she was told by them that the rabbits were not their problem so she called us.










We drove for 40 minutes worrying if the rabbits would still be there. When we arrived, sure enough these little buns were sitting outside the theme park, which is very near to a main road. Some of them were easy to pick up, but some darted in the thick bushes which made things more difficult! We managed to catch 6 in 40 minutes, but one was more troublesome. She wasn't bothered that we were trying to save her life, and at some points sat two foot away from us eating a leaf or cleaning herself, however due to the thick bushes and brambles we couldn't reach her.

It started getting dark and we heard a fox so we knew we had to do something! The little bun ran out from the bushes, straight towards the busy road. Thankfully she changed her mind and turned around, back into the car park. After two and a half hours, we finally managed to catch her.

All rabbits are female. One we were concerned about as she was very skinny, but has now put on weight. They are all eating well and at the moment are staying in a large group, however we will split them for people wanting to adopt pairs/trio/singles to be bonded with a neutered male. All the rabbits are very friendly and not afraid of people at all.

The theme park has since changed it's policies because of this case, to ensure that animals dumped on their property will not get left like these bunnies were again.

Now named;

1.Waltzer
2.Merry (go-round)
3.Carousel
4.Bubble
5.Dodgem
6. Candy
7. Floss

They are all spayed, vaccinated, wormed and seen by our vet. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 each.

See their album with more photos here,
Theme Park Rabbit Rescue - TWO LEFT! | Facebook

Furry Friends Animal Rescue
Tel: 0751 568 4921
Email: [email protected]


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These beautiful girls are still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

A video of the girls

Waltzer and Carousel need a home - YouTube


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i cant believe they're still looking - i hope they find a home soon


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

They are really beautiful. I hope they find a home soon.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These beauties are still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These two are still waiting for a home.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They are beautiful girls!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful girls are still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These lovely girls are still waiting for a home.


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I am so surprised they are still waiting as they are gorgeous.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These lucky ladies found a wonderful home at the weekend.
Good luck Waltzer and Carousel!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yay! I was so so hoping that it would be that they have found somewhere and not "still waiting"


----------

